# Washington Accord accredited engineering degree.



## kumar006

Hi can any one help on Washington Accord accredited engineering degree.

I got selected last week and then rejected for invitation because of my degree accreditation. I got this reasons for my rejection, my 130 point drop to 110 and put in to pool again.

I can see from the Appendix 3 (Appendix 3 - List of Qualifications Exempt from Assessment) my Indian and France degree dos not required for qualification assessment by NZQA. But some how I got following reason.

*I am not satisfied you meet this policy for the following reasons:

· You have claimed points for the following qualifications:
· MSc 2007 by University of Nice, France
Bachelor of Engineering awarded in 2004 by University of Pune, India

· You have listed your AASS as Engineering Professionals

France and India are not signatories of the Washington Accord

International Engineering Agreements
o India currently holds provisional status
o You do not appear to hold a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree

For these reasons I cannot award you with the 10 bonus points claimed for qualifications.

o You have listed your AASS as Engineering Professionals
o The Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL) states in order to claim these bonus points you must have a Bachelor Degree (level 7) qualification and registered on the International Professional Engineers Register or Asia Pacific Economic Co-operation (APEC) Engineers Register OR a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree
o You hold a Bachelor degree (level 7) qualification however you have not declared having held registration with either of the above boards
o You do not appear to hold a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree

For these reasons I cannot award you with the 10 bonus points claimed for work experience.*


----------



## topcat83

kumar006 said:


> Hi can any one help on Washington Accord accredited engineering degree.
> 
> I got selected last week and then rejected for invitation because of my degree accreditation. I got this reasons for my rejection, my 130 point drop to 110 and put in to pool again.
> 
> I can see from the Appendix 3 (Appendix 3 - List of Qualifications Exempt from Assessment) my Indian and France degree dos not required for qualification assessment by NZQA. But some how I got following reason.
> 
> *I am not satisfied you meet this policy for the following reasons:
> 
> · You have claimed points for the following qualifications:
> · MSc 2007 by University of Nice, France
> Bachelor of Engineering awarded in 2004 by University of Pune, India
> 
> · You have listed your AASS as Engineering Professionals
> 
> France and India are not signatories of the Washington Accord
> 
> International Engineering Agreements
> o India currently holds provisional status
> o You do not appear to hold a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree
> 
> For these reasons I cannot award you with the 10 bonus points claimed for qualifications.
> 
> o You have listed your AASS as Engineering Professionals
> o The Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL) states in order to claim these bonus points you must have a Bachelor Degree (level 7) qualification and registered on the International Professional Engineers Register or Asia Pacific Economic Co-operation (APEC) Engineers Register OR a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree
> o You hold a Bachelor degree (level 7) qualification however you have not declared having held registration with either of the above boards
> o You do not appear to hold a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree
> 
> For these reasons I cannot award you with the 10 bonus points claimed for work experience.*


I'm afraid I'm no engineer, so can't answer directly. It may be worth contacting NZ Immigration and asking what you'd need to do to get your qualifications upgraded to one of those on the registers they mention. It may be that one of the professional bodies just needs to assess what you've done.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## 123laura

Hi, we had a similiar issue, you need to get in touch with the Engineering body for the country where you obtained your degree (I think there is a link from the Washington Accord website) and they will have someone responsible for accreditation. They will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## 123laura

Sorry, should have been clear, in our case they accepted a BEng, but not the MSc.


----------



## kumar006

*Washington Accord accredited engineering deg*

Thanks for laura and Topcat,

I ask some more information about next step, they ask me to register with The International Professional Engineer (IntPE). IntPE required # seven years post-graduate experience # two years responsibility of significant engineering work, So i am clear why they setup such high requirements. I got following respond from them. It seems all Engineers from INDIA and FRANCE are not eligible as they are not with Washington Accord accredited engineering degree.


*Thank you for sending through the additional information.

Bonus points for a qualifification in AASS

An MSc awarded between 2001-2006 by the University of Newcastle Upon Tyne is a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree. However, you do not hold this degree. Whilst I appreciate that you completed part of your MSc at the University of Newcastle Upon Tyne, you hold an MSc awarded by University of Nice. As you are aware that France is not a signatory of the Washington Accord, your MSc awarded by University of Nice is not a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree.

Bonus points for work experience in AASS

Column 3 of the Long Term Skills Shortage List (LTSSL) states that in order to claim bonus points as an Engineering Professional, an applicant must hold either a Washington Accord accredited engineering degree

OR

A Bachelor degree (level 7) qualification AND registered on the International Professional Engineers Register or Asia Pacific Economic Co-operatino (APEC) Engineers Register

You hold a Bachelor degree (level 7) qualification, however, membership with the CIWEM and/or eligibility for registration with the ICE do not meet the LTSSL requirement.

For more information on IntPE please visit the Engineering Council UK website at Engineering Council - Professional Qualifications - International Professional Engineer.
*


----------

